# need pretty wood



## frodo (Jan 5, 2015)

I need a 2x6 about 36" long.  of some pretty hard wood. 


i am restoring a 1890  old double barrel belgion shotgun,
 and have to make the stock/ forend .  what you got in your shed?  that you have been holding on to?


----------



## Chris (Jan 5, 2015)

I'll call my dad he lives in Florida and was a woodworker for years and gave up the hobby and is selling off his stuff. I can tear a stud out of my house if you want.


----------



## Chris (Jan 5, 2015)

He has Oak and Maple.


----------



## havasu (Jan 5, 2015)

Go pick up a nice piece of Black Ebony wood. That stuff is great.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 5, 2015)

I've seen a few gun stocks made from tiger stripped African woods that were beautiful. If you can find some...


----------



## nealtw (Jan 5, 2015)

If your local hardwood supplier dosn't what you like there is an outfit in Texas that can get anything from anywhere.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 5, 2015)

Here ya go.......


----------



## frodo (Jan 6, 2015)

oldognewtrick said:


> Here ya go.......




beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!   what caliber?

i like the cheek rest,  i have the same thing on my swede.  comfy


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 6, 2015)

Not mine, wish it was.


----------



## frodo (Jan 6, 2015)

heres a little tiger strip,  not near as purdy as the one you posted    M1-30 cal carbine

I understand, the way they do it is wrap a rope or rag,  wrapped around it when its sprayed the first time.   dont know if true,


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 6, 2015)

The one i posted is the actual grain.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 6, 2015)

http://www.wagnermeters.com/flooring/wood-flooring/dramatic-beauty-strength-tigerwood/


----------



## frodo (Jan 6, 2015)

oldognewtrick said:


> The one i posted is the actual grain.



,, and its beautiful,


----------



## nunyabiz1 (Jan 7, 2015)

an old shotgun you should be using some sort of Walnut, either English or Black Walnut.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 7, 2015)

nunyabiz1 said:


> an old shotgun you should be using some sort of Walnut, either English or Black Walnut.




I agree, but if he choose a exotic wood it would be a unique firearm unto itself. Either way it won't effect value cause that's taken out when you do restoration of any sort. And if it has special value other than sentimental, leave it original.


----------



## frodo (Jan 7, 2015)

no sentimental,  being restored,  no value,  just a neat looking wall hanger

you are correct,  in thinking it should be closer to a walnut .  i get carried away,  it would look more athentic


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 7, 2015)

Are there any furniture factories near you? If so, you might get some scrap walnut from them.


----------



## frodo (Jan 8, 2015)

..good idea,  have to check


----------

